# Apple - Erzwingt energiesparende Prozessoren von Intel



## Dennisth (15. August 2011)

Greg Welch, der Leiter des Ultrabook-Bereiches bei Intel, erklärte gegenüber dem Wall Street Journal,  dass Apple in Sachen Energieeffizienz bei CPUs eine knallharte Position  einnimmt. 

Sollte Intel nicht in der Lage sein, CPUs mit geringerem Energieverbrauch an Apple zu liefern würde sich Apple nach anderen Lieferanten umsehen, die Ihre Konditionen umsetzen könnten.

Intel plant für 2013 kleine, flache Ultrabooks, welche mit einem »Haswell« Prozessor laufen sollen. Diese CPU soll nur 15 Watt Verbrauch haben, aber eine bessere Grafikleistung bieten als alle momentan erhärlichen Grafikchips für Mobilgeräte. Insgesamt hat Intel 300 Millionen US-Dollar in die Entwicklung der kleinen und flachen Ultrabooks gesteckt.

Quelle:
Apple - Erzwingt energiesparende Prozessoren von Intel - News bei GameStar.de


----------



## Das Daub (15. August 2011)

Typisch Apple.
Können die nicht einfach verschwinden.?
Die brauch e keiner.


----------



## timbola (15. August 2011)

Ist das nicht was ganz normales??? 
Es gibt vlt vorher noch eine Absprache untereinander, entweder man wird sich einig oder nicht.
Wenn ein Produkt eines Herstellers meinen Erwartungen nicht mehr gerecht wird, suche ich mir als Unternehmer halt einen anderen Hersteller... 
Daher verstehe ich, warum es deshalb eine News geben muss.

Die Überschrift klingt so, also ob Intel keine andere Wahl hätte, als sparsame Prozessoren zu entwickeln, wie eine Art Drohung oder Erpressung.


----------



## joel3214 (15. August 2011)

Sehr gute Sache so kommen wir wieder mehr zur Effizienz.


> Typisch Apple.
> Können die nicht einfach verschwinden.?
> Die brauch e keiner.


Warum typisch Apple?
Wenn du ein betrieb hast und die Maschinen einen viel zu hohen Stromverbrauch haben sagst du auch dem Hersteller entweder ich bekomme nächstes mal bessere oder ich kauf woanders wo ist da das Problem?

Habe ich letztens erst bei der Telekom gemacht bin hingegangen habe denn ein Angebot von einem Konkurrenten vorgelegt. Und gesagt  das ich wechseln will wenn sie mir kein bessere Angebot machen können.
Und schwups habe ich zu Entertain mit vdsl50 für denn preis von Entertain mit 16+


----------



## Cosmas (15. August 2011)

tja apple...

teuer, bekloppt und dennoch hochgehyped, dabei können die nix, was andere nicht auch können und sollten, was klagen wegen patenten oder designs betrifft, mal lieber schön die füsse still halten, sonst beliefert die bald keiner mehr, an den streit mit Creative, wo Apple fast die gesamte technik des iPod's von Creative geklaut hat, brauche ich ja wohl hoffentlich keinen erinnern... 

ich konnte den verein noch nie leiden und hatte daher auch noch nie eines ihrer produkte, manchmal haben vorurteile auch was gutes^^

davon abgesehn, ist es natürlich nichts verwerfliches, mehr effizienz zu verlangen, aber intel da konkrete werte vorschreiben zu wollen und das dann intel auch noch selber finanzieren zu lassen, ist schon arg grenzwertig.


----------



## Dennisth (15. August 2011)

timbola schrieb:


> Die Überschrift klingt so, also ob Intel keine andere Wahl hätte, als sparsame Prozessoren zu entwickeln, wie eine Art Drohung oder Erpressung.



Fakt ist nunmal, dass Apple angedroht hat den bestehenden Vertag zu kündigen wenn Intel keine sparsameren CPUs an Apple weitergibt. 

Das es eine leere Drohung ist sollte jedem klar sein, denn wenn Intel die CPU-"Leitung" kappt dann hat Apple keine Möglichkeit noch weitere Computer zu verkaufen. Alternativ würden AMD-CPUs gehen jedoch müsste Apple dafür erst Treiber entwickeln und das hätte zur folge, dass man noch mehr Hardware anpassen muss, sprich das OS wird langsamer weil mehr Treiber dazukommen usw.


----------



## MG42 (15. August 2011)

> (...)Sollte Intel nicht in der Lage sein, _CPUs mit geringerem Energieverbrauch_ an Apple zu liefern würde sich Apple nach *anderen Lieferanten* umsehen, die Ihre Konditionen umsetzen könnten.
> 
> Intel plant für 2013 kleine, flache Ultrabooks, welche mit einem »Haswell« Prozessor laufen sollen. Diese CPU soll nur 15 Watt Verbrauch haben, aber eine *bessere Grafikleistung* bieten als alle momentan erhärlichen Grafikchips für Mobilgeräte.(...)



Habt ihr auch den gleichen Gedanken wie ich?

@Dessisth: Warum sollte das OS langsamer werden? Bis 2013 sollte da außerdem noch genug Luft sein, das Problem zu eliminieren.
Außerdem ist doch Apple scharf auf Fusion...


----------



## Iceananas (15. August 2011)

Aha. Was sagt diese News jetzt aus? Dass Apple womölich nach VIA Prozessoren umschauen wird?


----------



## Freestyler808 (15. August 2011)

omg Apple gehört auf den Mond geschossen


----------



## Cosmas (15. August 2011)

MG42 schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch den gleichen Gedanken wie ich?



AMD + Apple?

*brrrr* damit würde sich AMD wohl eher nur bei den Apple fans beliebt machen...aber nach den schlagzeilen der letzten zeit, würde ich mir das zumindest 2mal überlegen, auch wenns für den umsatz und so, sicher nicht schlecht wäre^^



Iceananas schrieb:


> Aha. Was sagt diese News jetzt aus? Dass Apple  womölich nach VIA Prozessoren umschauen wird?


 
wohl kaum, denn seit wann hat VIA irgendwas im angebot, das brauchbare grafikleistung bringt?


----------



## Peacekeeper90 (15. August 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Aha. Was sagt diese News jetzt aus? Dass Apple womölich nach VIA Prozessoren umschauen wird?



eben, von wem möchte apple denn sonst "auf die schnelle" prozessoren beziehen?


----------



## joel3214 (15. August 2011)

Ist doch egal da sie es nicht müssen Intel wird wohl kaum auf diesen Großeinkäufer verzichten wollen


----------



## Ahab (15. August 2011)

Bin ich der einizige der sich darüber wundert, dass Intel sog. "Ultrabooks", sprich Endkunden-Hardware fertigen will?  Oder hab ich da was verpasst?


----------



## Cosmas (15. August 2011)

Peacekeeper90 schrieb:


> eben, von wem möchte apple denn sonst "auf die schnelle" prozessoren beziehen?



naja amd hätte da ein APU's auf lager^^

nee mal ernsthat, VIA ist nichtmal im ansatz ne lösung, ihre CPU's kannste vergessen und von GRAFIK die ja wohl mit hauptmerkmal werden soll, brauchen wir nicht zu reden.

2013 soll der spass ja erst auf den markt kommen, da haben die grossen und evtl auch nvidia mit ihren tegras, ja noch zeit was zu basteln.
den umsatz daraus, könnte wohl jeder brauchen...die frage ist nur wieviele leute dann noch bekloppt genug sind, immernoch diesen Apfelkram zu kaufen



Ahab schrieb:


> Bin ich der einizige der sich darüber wundert, dass  Intel sog. "Ultrabooks", sprich Endkunden-Hardware fertigen will?   Oder hab ich da was verpasst?



jop haste^^ intel fertigt seit geraumer zeit zb. auch SSD's, die unter eigenem label verkauft werden, kompletten kram zu verkaufen, is da nur die logische erweiterungs konsequenz.


----------



## Dennisth (15. August 2011)

joel3214 schrieb:


> Ist doch egal da sie es nicht müssen Intel wird wohl kaum auf diesen Großeinkäufer verzichten wollen


 
Ich denke eher, dass Apple einen rückzieher macht, denn wenn die wirklich den Vertag kündigen hat Apple keine CPUs mehr. Wenn die dann wieder zu Intel zurückgekrochen kommen, wird Intel Apple natürlich einen Vertag anbieten, der Apple teuer zu stehen kommt.


----------



## SplitxD1 (15. August 2011)

"Apple - Erzwingt energiesparende Prozessoren von Intel"

Energie sparen ist natürlich evil as hell. Diese Komerz-Firma... die will nur Geld verdienen... will ja sonst niemand!

"Samsung - Erzwingt energiesparende Prozessoren von Intel"

Yüah, super. Samsung geht den richtigen weg! Längere Akkulaufzeit bei Notebooks ist schließlich ein Muss!


----------



## flankendiskriminator (15. August 2011)

Ja Apple, dann sucht mal nach nem anderen x86-Lieferanten. Wie wärs mit VIA?


----------



## PixelSign (15. August 2011)

hier wird wieder wie im kindergarten argumentiert. der böse apfel schreibt dem intel vor was er zu tun hat, sonst spielt er nicht mehr mit dem armen intel  ! das ist marktwirtschaft und natürlich hat ein unternehmen wie apple gewisse ansprüche an seine lieferanten. da ist nichts böse, gemein oder unsympatisch  . man will einfach nur die sehr gute stellung am markt sichern und mit neuer technolgie ausbauen. aber klar das bei der überschrift die user angezogen werden, die grundsätzlich was gegen den bösen apfel haben, der schon im kindergarten nach der weltherrschaft gestrebt hat und uns alle versklaven möchte.

p.s.: der apfel ist garnicht so böse wie es scheint, denn der gibt dem intel nämlich ganz viele bonbons damit er mit ihm spielt. und wären es zu wenige bonbons, würde der intel einfach gehen


----------



## Ahab (15. August 2011)

Cosmas schrieb:


> jop haste^^ intel fertigt seit geraumer zeit zb. auch SSD's, die unter eigenem label verkauft werden, kompletten kram zu verkaufen, is da nur die logische erweiterungs konsequenz.



Genau *das* habe ich nicht gemeint, sondern Komplettlösungen wie eben Notebooks, Desktops, Server, etc, oder in diesem Fall eben Ultrabooks. Mir war das jedenfalls neu.


----------



## jensi251 (15. August 2011)

Manche News finde ich einfach nur unnötig. Und besonders dumm ist das jede 3. News über Apple handelt.


----------



## Ezio (15. August 2011)

SplitxD1 schrieb:


> "Apple - Erzwingt energiesparende Prozessoren von Intel"
> 
> Energie sparen ist natürlich evil as hell. Diese Komerz-Firma... die will nur Geld verdienen... will ja sonst niemand!
> 
> ...


 so ist es


----------



## Charlie Harper (15. August 2011)

Könnte ja auch sein, dass Apple zusammen mit IBM und Motorola wieder neue PowerPC-Chips entwickelt. Wer weiß. VIA ist keine Alternative. Die bewegen sich leistungsmäßig gerade mal etwas oberhalb der Intel Atom-Chips. 
AMD wäre dann wohl der härteste Konkurent für Intel. Die kommenden APUs werden ja auf BD-Kerne setzen und damit nochmal weitaus schneller sein als die aktuellen APUs mit Phenom-Kernen. 
Da Windows 8 ja auch auf ARM-CPUs laufen soll, könnte da nVidia noch mitmischen. Wenn die erst mal den Tegra-4 draußen haben, wäre der womöglich auch eine Alternative. Der Tegra-3 soll ja immerhin schon mit Einstiegs-PCs konkurieren können. Mal sehen was da von nVidia noch kommt. 
15 Watt sind aber schon relativ wenig für eine CPU mit iGPU.

@SplitxD1: Dummes Geschwätz!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. August 2011)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Alternativ würden AMD-CPUs gehen jedoch müsste Apple dafür erst Treiber entwickeln und das hätte zur folge, dass man noch mehr Hardware anpassen muss, sprich das OS wird langsamer weil mehr Treiber dazukommen usw.


 
Was??? seit wann den das? Ausserdem ist Fusion-APU ne Waffe und nicht so ein Spielzeug wie INTEL-HD-Grafik-bla-bla....
Apple würde das hinbekommen ohne leisungverlust, aber die wollen, wegen den 3-stellenigen-Milliaden Zuschuss von Intel.


----------



## Hugo78 (15. August 2011)

Nicht Apple zwingt Intel, sondern ganz allgemein die kommenden ARM based SoCs und Win8, sowie aktuell AMD Fusion.
Win8 steht vor der Tür und Intel muss sich in ihrem Bereich Atom und ULV CPUs, zum ersten Mal mit echter Konkurrenz auseinander setzen, 
weil x86 nicht länger zieht, bzw AMD hier auch die bessere Lösung hat.

Klar das Intel lieber Apple als angeblichen Hauptantrieb für noch stärkere Investitionen darstellt, 
statt die eigentliche Konkurrenz (AMD, TI, Qualcomm und Nvidia) zu erwähnen und somit eventull sogar noch stark zureden.

Apple ist ja schließlich ein Kunde.


----------



## Ezio (15. August 2011)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Fakt ist nunmal, dass Apple angedroht hat den bestehenden Vertag zu kündigen wenn Intel keine sparsameren CPUs an Apple weitergibt.
> 
> Das es eine leere Drohung ist sollte jedem klar sein, denn wenn Intel die CPU-"Leitung" kappt dann hat Apple keine Möglichkeit noch weitere Computer zu verkaufen. Alternativ würden AMD-CPUs gehen jedoch müsste Apple dafür erst Treiber entwickeln und das hätte zur folge, dass man noch mehr Hardware anpassen muss, sprich das OS wird langsamer weil mehr Treiber dazukommen usw.


 
AMDs sind genau so x86 CPUs, das wäre gar kein Aufwand gegen die Umstellung auf eine andere Architektur.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (15. August 2011)

SplitxD1 schrieb:


> "Samsung - Erzwingt energiesparende Prozessoren von Intel"
> 
> Yüah, super. Samsung geht den richtigen weg! Längere Akkulaufzeit bei Notebooks ist schließlich ein Muss!


 Quatsch, die Samsungnews würde genau dieselbe Reaktion erzielen. Erzwingen kann man von einem Zulieferer nunmal nichts.

Wenn Apple meint, dass Intel stromsparendere Prozessoren entwickeln sollen, dann sollen sie entsprechende Vorschläge machen.



Ezio schrieb:


> AMDs sind genau so x86 CPUs, das wäre gar kein  Aufwand gegen die Umstellung auf eine andere Architektur.


 Eine Umstellung von Intel zu AMD wäre mehr als nur der Prozessor-befehlssatz. Hinten dran hängt die inzwischen verbaute iGPU in der CPU (zumindest bei sandyBridge), außerdem die Chipsatztreiber.

Abgesehen davon hat AMD dem i5/i7 aktuell absolut nichts entgegen zusetzen. Wahrscheinlich hat Apple nur Angst, dass die bösen Intel-Jungs ihren Haswell nicht rausrücken.


----------



## Dennisth (15. August 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> AMDs sind genau so x86 CPUs, das wäre gar kein Aufwand gegen die Umstellung auf eine andere Architektur.


 
Du weißt schon, dass Mac keinerlei Treiber für die AMD-Chipsätze besitzt und diese erst geschrieben werden müssen und auch voher getestet werden müssen? Außerdem wird es wohl massive Probleme geben, denn die aktuellen Betriebsystem-DVDs von Apple bestizen keine Treiber für AMD und soweit ich weiß, kann man keine Treiber bei Apple runterladen oder?


----------



## Fuzi0n (15. August 2011)

Apple scheint von AMDs Fusion APUs sehr angetan zu sein, kann ich auch verstehen. Wir werden wohl bald Trinity, Krishna etc. APUs in Apples laptops sehen.


----------



## MG42 (15. August 2011)

@Dennisth:
Naja, wenn AMD und Apple die Zeit bis 2013 nicht ausreicht, um entsprechende Treiber zu entwickeln, dann weiß ich auch nicht.
"Bitte, ein Diesel sollte mit Kraftstoff von Aral, OMV, Shell, Esso, etc... klarkommen... "

NeXTSTEP 3.3 Driver: AMD PCnet32
AMD stellt sogar Netzwerkchips her  In den Appel - Labors sollten sicher schon alle möglichen AMD/Dritthersteller Konfigurationen mit Mac laufen...

Jedenfalls ist Apple nicht meine Produkt-Favoriten-gruppe.
Mehr sein als Schein, hinter der geleckten Hochglanzoptik, die besonders naive Konsumenten anzieht. Aber schon der Einsatz in Appleprodukten sollte sich mit einem positiven Imgageboost für AMD auswirken, jedenfalls *wenn* sich die Zukunftsmusik später auch so abspielt, bis dahin kann immer noch viel passieren, und nichts ist sicher bis es mal soweit ist.


----------



## Charlie Harper (15. August 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> AMDs sind genau so x86 CPUs, das wäre gar kein Aufwand gegen die Umstellung auf eine andere Architektur.



Die Ultrabooks werden wohl schon mit Windows 8 laufen. Da sollte die Unterstützung für ARM-CPUs kein Problem sein. Wenn Apple die eigenen Ultrabooks unbedingt mit Mac-OS betreiben möchte, dann muss eben auch dort für den Support von ARM-basierten Chips gesorgt werden. Aber Apple wäre ja so oder so blöd, wenn kommende Versionen von Mac-OS keine ARM-Chips unterstützen. Außerdem läuft iOS ja bei den iPhones und dem iPad mit ARM-Chips. Da wäre es sicher kein Thema, das auch bei den Ultrabooks zu realisieren.


----------



## Ezio (15. August 2011)

Für AMD CPUs ist lediglich ein neuer Kernel erforderlich, den es (inoffiziell) bereits gibt. Für ARM müsste man jede Software komplett umschreiben, wie beim Wechsel vom PPC auf Intel. DVDs braucht man nicht, es wird für jeden Mac ein eigenes Image erstellt das die Hardware unterstützt. Auf einem neuen Mac mit Sandy Bridge läuft auch keine alte Retail DVD, sondern mindestens das Auslieferungssystem.

@charlie: Warum sollte Apple "Ultrabooks" bringen? Sie haben schon längst das MBA. Ich will mal sehen wie viele Leute Win8 auf ARM nutzen, wenn es so gut wie keine Software dafür gibt.


----------



## Fuzi0n (15. August 2011)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, dass Mac keinerlei Treiber für die AMD-Chipsätze besitzt und diese erst geschrieben werden müssen und auch voher getestet werden müssen? Außerdem wird es wohl massive Probleme geben, denn die aktuellen Betriebsystem-DVDs von Apple bestizen keine Treiber für AMD und soweit ich weiß, kann man keine Treiber bei Apple runterladen oder?


 Apple bräuchte nicht extra Treiber für das gesamte Betriebssystem neuzuschreiben. Höchstens 1 Treiber für die CPU-Steuerung und das wars. Intel und AMD bauen doch beide X86-64 Prozessoren, diese sind untereinander 100%-ig Kompatibel.


----------



## Dennisth (15. August 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Für AMD CPUs ist lediglich ein neuer Kernel  erforderlich, den es (inoffiziell) bereits gibt. Für ARM müsste man jede  Software komplett umschreiben, wie beim Wechsel vom PPC auf Intel. DVDs  braucht man nicht, es wird für jeden Mac ein eigenes Image erstellt das  die Hardware unterstützt. Auf einem neuen Mac mit Sandy Bridge läuft  auch keine alte Retail DVD, sondern mindestens das Auslieferungssystem.


 


Fuzi0n schrieb:


> Apple bräuchte nicht extra Treiber für das gesamte Betriebssystem neuzuschreiben. Höchstens 1 Treiber für die CPU-Steuerung und das wars. Intel und AMD bauen doch beide X86-64 Prozessoren, diese sind untereinander 100%-ig Kompatibel.



Cool ich gehe dann mal eine Intel-CPU kaufen und bau die auf ein AM3-Mainboard. Laut euren Posts können Intel- und AMD-Chipsätze beide CPUs unterstützen. 

Also nochmal für euch beide:
AMD-CPU = AMD-Chipsatz = Apple hat *keine *Treiber
Intel-CPU = Intel-Chipsatz = Apple hat Treiber 

Ich hoffe das es nun verständlich ist.


----------



## Charlie Harper (15. August 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> @charlie: Warum sollte Apple "Ultrabooks" bringen? Sie haben schon längst das MBA. Ich will mal sehen wie viele Leute Win8 auf ARM nutzen, wenn es so gut wie keine Software dafür gibt.


 
Die Software dazu wird schon kommen, da mach dir mal keine Sorgen. Wenn Apple schon das MBA hat, wieso dann Druck auf Intel ausüben?


----------



## MG42 (15. August 2011)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Cool ich gehe dann mal eine Intel-CPU kaufen und bau die auf ein AM3-Mainboard. Laut euren Posts können Intel- und AMD-Chipsätze beide CPUs unterstützen.
> 
> Also nochmal für euch beide:
> AMD-CPU = AMD-Chipsatz = Apple hat *keine *Treiber
> ...



Jaja, Treiberentwicklung ist die Suche nach den heiligen Gral, die hocheffektive Nutzung von Photovoltaiktechnik auf Photosynthese-Niveau, die Nutzung von kalten Fusionsreaktoren... 

Wenns nicht um Leistungs geht, wird sicher der Umweg über Emulation gegangen, sicher gibts auch einen Weg Cxx-Quelltext mit entsprechendem Compiler auf ARM-kompatibel zu machen.
Und bis zum Erscheinen von Win8 wird M$ wohl auch x86 Code auf ARM "ausführbar" zu machen...


----------



## Ezio (15. August 2011)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Cool ich gehe dann mal eine Intel-CPU kaufen und bau die auf ein AM3-Mainboard. Laut euren Posts können Intel- und AMD-Chipsätze beide CPUs unterstützen.
> 
> Also nochmal für euch beide:
> AMD-CPU = AMD-Chipsatz = Apple hat *keine *Treiber
> ...


 
das hast du glaub ich falsch verstanden 
Außerdem gibt es bei Unix-Systemen keine Treiber sondern kexte 



> Die Software dazu wird schon kommen, da mach dir mal keine Sorgen. Wenn Apple schon das MBA hat, wieso dann Druck auf Intel ausüben?


Welcher Entwickler macht sich denn den enormen Aufwand und schreibt seine Software für 2 Architekturen? Mehr als Standardsoftware wirds dafür nicht geben, von Spielen ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Fuzi0n (15. August 2011)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Cool ich gehe dann mal eine Intel-CPU kaufen und bau die auf ein AM3-Mainboard.


 QPI und Hypertransport sind natürlich nicht untereinander Kompatibel. 



Dennisth schrieb:


> Laut euren Posts können Intel- und AMD-Chipsätze beide CPUs unterstützen.


Das haben wir nicht geschrieben. Aber da du es ansprichst, wäre es schon möglich eine AMD Southbridge auf ein Intel-Mobo zu verlöten und anders herum. Mit dem Northbridge ist das natürlich nicht möglich.



Dennisth schrieb:


> Also nochmal für euch beide:
> AMD-CPU = AMD-Chipsatz = Apple hat *keine *Treiber
> Intel-CPU = Intel-Chipsatz = Apple hat Treiber
> 
> Ich hoffe das es nun verständlich ist.



Chipsatz-Treiber natürlich auch, damit die Southbridge funktioniert. Für die CPU auch ein Treiber und wie EZIO schon sagte, muss der Kernel dann nur noch kompiliert werden. Ist wirklich keine große Sache.


----------



## Tw3Ak3r (15. August 2011)

Ist doch gut ? Was habt ihr alle .


----------



## MG42 (15. August 2011)

Du glaubst doch wohl nicht dass aktuelle (PC-)Spiele für ARM-Architekur aufgemöbelt werden, das ist garantiert nicht DAS Einsatzgebiet für diese Mobildevices, das ist doch wie wenn man eine spielbare (Graphik)Techdemo auf die Playstation 2 bringen will und die Anpassungsfähigkeit/Kompatiblität hat ganz klar ihren Schwerpunkt bei den OS-Entwicklern und deren Ambitionen. Es macht taktisch keinen Sinn alles auf seinem OS(/Arschidekdur) laufen zu lassen. Bzw. Überlegen sich die Marktführer mit Sicherheit, was geht und was nicht.


----------



## Charlie Harper (15. August 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Welcher Entwickler macht sich denn den enormen Aufwand und schreibt seine Software für 2 Architekturen? Mehr als Standardsoftware wirds dafür nicht geben, von Spielen ganz zu schweigen.


 
Sprach der Prophet. Ich würd erst mal abwarten, bevor Ich solche Prognosen wage. Grade bei Tablet-PCs könnte sich das lohnen.


----------



## Ezio (15. August 2011)

Wenn ich WP7 ansehe (und Win8 soll ja so ähnlich werden), hab ich so Zweifel...


----------



## SplitxD1 (15. August 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> @SplitxD1: Dummes Geschwätz!


Ich frage mich gerade Ernsthaft warum du mich geblockst hast? Du hast mir PM's geschrieben du Held.   Nicht umgekehrt. Ich sollte dich Blocken, so ein Kindergarten.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Quatsch, die Samsungnews würde genau  dieselbe Reaktion erzielen. Erzwingen kann man von einem Zulieferer  nunmal nichts.
> Wenn Apple meint, dass Intel stromsparendere Prozessoren entwickeln sollen, dann sollen sie entsprechende Vorschläge machen.



Der Intel-Sprecher sagte das Intel durch Apple's Forderung bereits eingelenkt hat und für den Druck dankbar ist da man sich fokusierter auf das Ziel zusteuert.



			
				GameStar.de schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Intel keine Prozessoren mit geringerem Energieverbrauch liefern  könne, würde sich Apple nach einem anderen Lieferanten umsehen, so  Welch.
> *Für Intel sei dies ein Weckruf gewesen.* Auch die  Intel-eigenen Pläne für Ultrabooks sehen Einsparungen beim  Energieverbrauch vor.


----------



## Freakless08 (15. August 2011)

Und später verklagt Apple Intel wegen den "Ultrabooks" schließlich ist das ein patentiertes Geschmacksmuster


----------



## Panto (15. August 2011)

lol. intel = apples knecht  was für ne loser firma. lassen sich von apple fertig machen.


----------



## Felixxz2 (15. August 2011)

Jetzt ist Apple auch noch böse, weil sie sagen, dass sie keine Produkte kaufen die ihnen nicht gefallen. 
Bald kommt ne News "Steve Jobs trinkt 2 Kaffee auf einmal" und dann kommen gleich alle Hater und beschimpfen ihn wie maßlos er ist, dass er Kinder ausbeuten würde und sie schon immer gewusst hätten wie schlecht Apple ist.  Genau wie in diesem und 99% der anderen Threads.

Ach ja und Apple kann nie Macs auf AMD Basis rausbringen, weil sie keine Treiber für AMD Chipsätze haben. Und weil ein Llano nicht auf einem LGA1155 Board läuft. 


Danke SplitxD1, dass du das mal ansprichst. Wurde aber wahrscheinlich absichtlich vergessen zu lesen. 


Gott wie ich Apple Threads liebe....ganz großes Kino....fast schon wie Mitten im Leben für PC-Geeks


----------



## KILLTHIS (15. August 2011)

Was sich alle so aufregen. Apple hat vorgaben, die muss Intel einhalten, dann kriegen sie den Auftrag.
Ist doch nichts Neues in der Wirtschaft. Sowas gibt es überall, auch bei uns. Wenn wir die Vorgaben eines großen Auftraggebers nicht einhalten würden, würde der sich ebenso anderweitig orientieren - also "erzwingen" ist dementsprechend negativ behaftet und alles andere als objektiv - und das ganze Gebashe (wenngleich es mich bei Apple eigentlich nicht kümmert) nichts weiter als hirnloses gebrabbel.


----------



## SaKuL (15. August 2011)

Ich find es ehrlich gesagt gut, denn nur so kann es funktionieren. Ohne ein großes Unternehmen was Druck ausüben KANN tut sich da was, denn sonst würden Firmen wie Intel machen was sie wollen.
Der Trend muss sich doch nach dem Bedarf entwickeln und Energie sparen ist nie falsch, mehr Leistung mit unverhältnismäßig mehr Stromverbrauch schon.
Natürlich wird Apple jetzt als böse dargestellt, aber bei einer anderen Firma (von mir aus ACER oder sonstwer) würde nichts gesagt werden, so ist es doch!


----------



## negert (16. August 2011)

Peinlich war Apple gestern schon aber mit sowas haben die den letzten Respekt vor mir verloren.


----------



## SplitxD1 (16. August 2011)

negert schrieb:


> Peinlich war Apple gestern schon aber mit sowas haben die den letzten Respekt vor mir verloren.



Bloß keine längere Akkulaufzeit, geringere Abwärme, mehr Umweltbewusstsein und Innovation! Das ist der Tod für die Industrie!
Du hast doch eh nur die Headline gelesen und weißt gar nicht um was es geht...


----------



## uN4m3d (16. August 2011)

Jetzt mal kurz etwas Offtopic: An die ganzen Applehasser: Ihr seid doch genauso beschränkt im Kopf wie die Apple-Fanboys. Hauptsache es wird immer erstmal geschimpft. Was ist daran verwerflich mehr Energieeffizienz zu verlangen, wenn ein anderer Hersteller es bieten könnte ? Das wird wohl nicht von ungefähr kommen, wenn Apple auch Angebote seitens AMDs oder welchen Chip-Herstellers auch immer vorliegen. Sie wollen eben möglichst viel Akkulaufzeit herausholen. Dass das auf eine gewisse Art auch Fortschritt bedeutet, das fällt euch nicht auf. Und immer mit diesem überteuert. Falls ihr es noch nicht gehört haben solltet, der Markt wird immer von Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmt. Zeigt mir ein Notebook, dass genauso gut verarbeitet ist und gleich hochwertige Materialien hat, wie ein Macbook Pro. Findet man entweder gar nicht oder zumindest zum gleichen Preis. Und das mit dem Patent ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben, aber schaut euch nur mal das HP Envy oder das neue Dell XPS 15z an und sagt mir, dass es ein falscher Schritt seitens Apple ist, sich ihr Design schützen zu lassen. Als ob Apple ein Patent für nur vorne dünner werdende Notebooks erwirken könnte, das ist nur wieder so rübergekommen, weil nur Bröckchen weitergegeben wurden. Würde man die gesamte Patentanmeldung lesen können, würde sich der ganze Sachverhalt sicherlich wieder ganz anders darstellen.

PS: Ich hab auch ein Windows Notebook, weil es günstiger war. Und hinterher merkt man dann doch, dass die Verarbeitung bescheiden ist und man sich besser gleich was anderes geholt hätte. Außerdem mag ich das Mac OS nicht. Das ist also kein Fanboy-Post, sondern eine ganz objektive Meinung.


----------



## KennyKiller (16. August 2011)

Ich versteh nicht warum manche hier gleich wieder mit dem "typisch Apple" Geschwätz anfangen...

Wenn Apple eben nicht zufrieden mit den Produkten ihrer Lieferanten ist und es besseres auf dem Markt gibt, ist es doch ihr gutes Recht den Lieferanten zu wechseln, was auch jeder nachvollziehen können sollte...


----------



## KennyKiller (16. August 2011)

BTW: Manche user hier meinen ja AMD und Apple passen nicht zusammen. Was spricht eigentlich dagegen? Schließlich verbaut Apple auch schon jahrelang ATI Grafikkarten.

Mich würde es freuen denn Intel würde dadurch vielleicht auch etwas mehr Konkurrenz geboten was auch nicht schaden kann.


----------



## exa (16. August 2011)

timbola schrieb:


> Ist das nicht was ganz normales???
> Es gibt vlt vorher noch eine Absprache untereinander, entweder man wird sich einig oder nicht.
> Wenn ein Produkt eines Herstellers meinen Erwartungen nicht mehr gerecht wird, suche ich mir als Unternehmer halt einen anderen Hersteller...
> Daher verstehe ich, warum es deshalb eine News geben muss.
> ...


 
Der Ton macht die Musik...

Ich weiß ja nicht ob es so war, aber ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass Apple nicht hingegeangen ist und gesagt hat "hört mal, wir wollen da was auf den Markt bringen, und das sind die Spezifikationen, könnt ihr da was machen?"
sondern:
"Eh pass ma auf, so siehts aus und du machst jetz, sonst kannste meine Fusssohlen lecken während ich Ultramacht zur Konkurrenz gehe oder gleich was anderes Aufkaufe und selbst entwickle" (bisschen überspitzt)

Fakt ist nun mal dass selbst in der Geschäftswelt 70% Perönlichkeitsvolumen und nur 30% Sachlichkeitsvolumen herrscht (wissenschaftlich erwiesen). Apple hat schon des öfteren bewiesen, dass sie den Softskill Lehrgang wohl verpasst haben...


----------



## Adam West (16. August 2011)

Find ich garnicht übel. Kann nur in längerer Akkulaufzeit und besserer Hardware resultieren!


----------



## flankendiskriminator (16. August 2011)

uN4m3d schrieb:


> Was ist daran verwerflich mehr Energieeffizienz zu verlangen, wenn ein anderer Hersteller es bieten könnte ?


 Wer soll das denn können? VIA?


----------



## Painkiller (16. August 2011)

Moin!

Scheinbar ist es hier nicht möglich, eine normale und den Regeln entsprechende Diskussion zu führen.

Soviel OT und Beleidigungen in einem Thread kann ja wohl nicht der Sinn der Sache sein. 

Bis auf weiteres wird dieser Thread geschlossen!

Gruß


----------

